# Einarbeitung Sistema



## PLJoe (14 Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich muss für eine bestehende Maschine eine Bewertung der sicherheitsbezogenen Teile von Steuerungen durchführen. Für die Dokumentation bietet sich die Sistema Software an. Da die Arbeit mit der Software und generell das Thema Elektrosicherheit für mich Neuland ist, erhoffe ich mir, dass ich hier im Forum von Euch ein bißchen Hilfe bekomme?
Ich habe in den BGIA Report 2/2008 sowie die DIN EN 13849-1 und -2 schon gelesen. Jedoch komme ich nicht aus diesem Metier, so dass einige Fragen offen bleiben 
Da ich Euch nicht all zu viel Zeit rauben will und ich mich Schritt für Schritt da weiter einarbeiten möchte, möchte ich nur einen Teil der sicherheitsbezogenen Teile beschreiben um die Berechnungen mit Sistema durchführen zu können. 
Also es handelt sich bei dieser Maschine um, einen Farbmischer. Man stelle sich das folgendermaßen vor: Es gibt eine Kammer die ist auf einem Gestell montiert. Die Kammer ist in zwei Teile geteilt. Einmal die Farbkammer und zweitens eine Kammer für den Antrieb der Mischwellen in der Farbkammer. 
Diese Farbkammer besitzt einen Deckel, der sich öffnen läßt. Wenn man in die Farbkammer hineinschaut sieht man die zwei Mischwellen mit Zacken. Die Mischenwellen drehen sich mit sehr geringer Geschwindigkeit. Dieser Deckel, ist mit einem Sicherheitsschalter für Schutztüren (Omron D4NS) gesichert. Die Maschine wird im Jahr nur selten eingesetzt (30Tage/Jahr und 4Stunden/Tag). So bin ich für die Sicherheitsfunktion für die Maschine vorgegangen (nach Beispiel 8.2.5 BGIA Report "/2008:

*SF:* Stellungsüberwachung beweglicher trennender Schutzeinrichtungen - Kat.1 - PL c
_(sicherheitsbezogene Stopfunktion eingeleitet durch Schutzeinrichtung, Reaktion: Stillsetzen der gefahrbringenden Bewegungen, STO - Sicher abgeschaltetes Moment)_ 
*SB:* Steuerstromkreis
*CH: *Kanal 1
*BL:* Positionsschalter B1
*EL:* Anfahrmechanik des Positionsschalters
*EL: *Zwangsöffnender Kontakt
*BL:* Schütz Q1
*EL:* Schütz Q1

So ich hoffe, dass es wie ich es oben aufgeführt habe für diese Sicherheitsfunktion und die von mir beschriebene Maschine in Ordnung ist? Nun Möchte ich aber den MTTFd berechnen. Dieser läßt sich nur berechnen, wenn ich den MTTFd der EL über den B10d Wert ermittle. 
Habe heute von Omron den B10d Wert erhalten (2.000.000). Mit dem B10d Wert des Sicherheitsschalters und der Einsatzdauer der Maschine kann ich den MTTFd ermitteln, indem ich den nop errechne. Dabei gebe ich für d_op= 30 Tage ; h_op=4 h ; _Jetzt noch ne Frage zu t_zyklus. Ist damit die Zeitspanne gemeint wann ich den Deckel der Maschine erneut öffne und der Sicherheitsschalter schaltet? In der Regel wird der Deckel einmal zum hineinfüllen der Farbbestandteile geöffnet und einmal zum herausschöpfen der fertigen Farbe geöffnet. Ist t_zyklus dann die oben angegebenen 4 Stunden= 14400 sekunden?_ Das Sistema Programm gibt mir dann einen MTTFd für dieses Element von 66666 Jahren an? Ich weiß nicht, ob die Vorgehensweise richtig ist? 
So habe jetzt genug geschrieben und euch mehr Zeit geraubt als ich wollte. Ich hoffe man kann daraus schlau werden. Bitte um Hilfe und Ratschläge. 

PLJoe


----------



## Safety (14 Januar 2010)

*MTTFd*

Hallo, 
sehe Dir doch mal den Flyer im Unterforum Werbung und Produktneuheiten von uns an da sind auch Beispiele dabei wie man den NOP berechnet. Und es kann gut sein das ein so hoher MTTFd raus kommt. Sehe Dir dazu auch mal die Formel für MTTFd und T10d an. Die sistema begrenzt den MTTFd pro Kanal auf 100a. Man kann im Expertenmodus aber bei PLe die Begrenzung auf 2500a hochstellen. Dies kann man machen bei Überlappenden Gefahrenbereichen.


----------

